# Plant ID



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

I think it is Japanese Knotweed.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Dave Burrup said:


> I think it is Japanese Knotweed.


yes it is knotweed.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

As stated Knotweed. It is everywhere in PA. Invasive species. But the bees do love it.


----------



## unclemule (Apr 25, 2014)

Is this the same plant? The leaves look the same, the flowers seem a bit different. Have been seeing it in New Castle County DE and Cecil County MD covered in bees.


----------

